# Best Target Scope



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

What is the best target scope? It will go on an AX3000 sight.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

TrueSpot scopes are worth looking into.

You can get a variety of lenses, and if you don't like the "grind" style, you can get plain lenses as well. The housings are solid, and if you are into customizing, you can get that done too.

One thing, however....The TrueSpot scopes are NOT interchangeable from right to left handed...they are "handed" specific.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

quantify your criteria for 'best' and maybe you'd get a few more replies.


this sub forum was created for NFAA pros to discuss NFAA pro matters, not another open forum to ask rhetorical questions.

yeah, i know im not a pro, but people keep asking why dont the majority of pros come on AT anymore like they used to? this is part of the reason. their own little place is being used for other, stuff that has a home elsewhere on this site.

if you want pros to come here, give advice and be helpfull, why not respect THEIR wishes to have a little spot of their own to discuss topics and exchange info that is NFAA pro related.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

this year i bought a shibuya 29mm housing and a verde plus lens from feather vision. i like it more than any scope i've owned.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey Rock Monkey I'm just trying to ask a question. You don't have to be a jerk.


----------



## XJammer27 (Oct 10, 2009)

you may be well served my several brands of scopes and it is a personal choice what will serve your needs the best. Many (and I) use a Classic Scope by Steve Mack with Zeiss lenses and just about any fiber size or lighting system you can imagine. Most use an up style pin or center dot.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

archerykid13 said:


> Hey Rock Monkey I'm just trying to ask a question. You don't have to be a jerk.



He was being quite polite in pointing out the purpose of this specific fourm.

When you are guest in someone else's house, you should respect their rules.
Just be glad he didn’t take you down to engineering for a fan room counseling.


----------



## SkySharkin' (Apr 17, 2006)

Rock Monkey and SandSquid the Forum from the link reads:

NFAA Pro Archers Forum
“A place to discuss everything related to professional archers and archery”

Last I checked a scope is used by most PRO archers……..and want to bes like most of us. 

It doesn’t say anything about YOU and I not posting for advice from other (Pro) archers on this forum. You know ARCHERS HELPING ARCHERS!!!

Sniffin’ a little too much salt air are we?

Give the kid a break!!!!


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

I recommend 2 different units:

Personally I use the CR APEX Target scope with the FV Verde +1.0 with a .029 up post, fiber flared quite large. I also have an orange sticker ring on the side that faces me while at full draw so I can make sure I'm centered.
The reason is because it frames very nicely in my peep... I like that
It's super affordable, very flexible in it's setup, (R/L handed reversible) threaded lens retaining system on both sides, up-side-or down pin, and a setup for cross-hairs and sunshades... all are individual components so it can have all, some, or none. They also have a 3-D ~1 3/4" version of the same scope

I also highly recommend the new MaXXis Scopes from Copper John as well. 3 different sizes to choose from, small FITA, indoor 1 3/8 and larger outdoor 3-D version. This spring I'm going to try the smallest one they offer for FITA. ( i just think the CR target is a tad too big)
Highlights here are an up pin in several sizes, threaded lens retainer, BUILT IN 2nd and 3rd axis so you can make super fine adjustments to your rig.
very solid technology. pricey though.

Both scopes come factory equipped with FV lenses too:wink:

There's my .02 as a pro

Keep in mind most of the set ups are quite personal and largely involve a lot of self tweaking for the most comfortable visual possible. Different types of rounds you may like a different style of dot or post or reticle etc...
There will be a fair bit of sliding the bar in and out, lens power shifting, aiming options..all sort of stuff to choose from. Spend SEVERAL practice sessions trying different types of setups and track your score with written notes to find the one that works best.

Chuck

PS... Field...I think he's using a TruSpot already. (sig line)...not busting, just sayin' 
and congrats on the AX sight... awesome unit.


----------

